# Anyone looking for a 2"&3" nailspotter?



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

Just read rules sorry


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Wanna e-mail me some pics bro? I am interested. It's pretty well the only thing I dont have.
[email protected]


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

Ok. Sent them to you, Thanks


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The brands with wheels run much better than those that don't have wheels. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> The brands with wheels run much better than those that don't have wheels. Just my opinion, of course.


You can buy a wheel conversion kit from Columbia.
It's still a good deal.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Just means there's another video on the way because I have a new tool to play with! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I will have to look into that wheel kit. I have two three inch Tape Tech and a two inch and three inch Blue Line. They are great for running screws and coating flex tape on flat angles. You're gonna love it!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> I will have to look into that wheel kit. I have two three inch Tape Tech and a two inch and three inch Blue Line. They are great for running screws and coating flex tape on flat angles. You're gonna love it!


Here's the link for the wheel conversion kit.
http://www.walltools.com/store/col-hnsa-5.html

ya, I look forward to trying them out! I've always wanted some. :yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It looks like it would fit on Tape Tech. That would be great!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> It looks like it would fit on Tape Tech. That would be great!


That would be sweet!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Brandon will have to pay you commission for making a sale. I ordered a set to see if they will work. And since I was ordering, I had to order some more Joest sand paper and other stuff I really, really needed. You know how that goes.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Brandon will have to pay you commission for making a sale. I ordered a set to see if they will work. And since I was ordering, I had to order some more Joest sand paper and other stuff I really, really needed. You know how that goes.


Haha! Me and Brandon already have an arrangement worked out 
Keep an eye out in a week or so as well. 
WallTools will have a fresh new look for everyone to enjoy! As well as some new features for you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just got the wheel conversion kit for a three inch nail spotter. Won't fit the Tape Tech. The axle is too short. Bummer! So if anybody has the Columbia nail spotte without wheels and wants to convert it to wheels. Just let me know. I have a set for you!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Just got the wheel conversion kit for a three inch nail spotter. Won't fit the Tape Tech. The axle is too short. Bummer! So if anybody has the Columbia nail spotte without wheels and wants to convert it to wheels. Just let me know. I have a set for you!


Well I bought the ones in this add. There are two versions of the Columbia nail spotters. Aluminum and Stainless Steel. The wheel conversion kit only works with one of them and I didn't ask which one I was getting. So I'll find out if they will work for these one and I might be able to buy them from you.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The axle is too short for the Tape Tech. 
I think I will remove one spring on the door and that will help it run much better. The springs are so stiff, you can hardly push the door.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> The axle is too short for the Tape Tech.
> I think I will remove one spring on the door and that will help it run much better. The springs are so stiff, you can hardly push the door.


Try the spotter with both springs off Tim, I liked the spotter with the springs off. Not so much on the boxes, I left one spring on My 10 and 12 inch boxes. I found it left too much mud at the ends or left them too messy. But sometimes I will leave both springs off the 10" when doing a lot of butts,,,,, makes life easier.

The only problem I could See with the springs off the spotter, Is sometimes the lift mark on the bottom stroke could be more. But if you have a newb like me sanding them then......:whistling2:

Plus I'm curios about the wheels on the spotter too, but the dude at our supply house said too many guys were returning the spotters with the wheels, for the skids....

So if anyone has ran both,,,,,,, opinions please:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry, I use the 78 inch nail spotter with a knife in hand - works great.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have ran the G2 spotters (Same as TT) on skids and sold them and now have a tapepro 3 on wheels, Its much smoother and nicer to run. Wouldnt go back to the skids.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The wheels just float along the wall and are much easier to run than the ones with a skid. I started out on a TT with the skid. Then years later bought the Blue Line with wheels. Amazing the difference. The wheels have made me a touch lazy. Have to work a little harder with the TT. But I like the TT extendable handle. Trade offs...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> The wheels just float along the wall and are much easier to run than the ones with a skid. I started out on a TT with the skid. Then years later bought the Blue Line with wheels. Amazing the difference. The wheels have made me a touch lazy. Have to work a little harder with the TT. But I like the TT extendable handle. Trade offs...


Ya, apparently these ones I bought are the older aluminum style nail spotters Tim. So the conversion kit won't work on them either. Sorry bro.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, apparently these ones I bought are the older aluminum style nail spotters Tim. So the conversion kit won't work on them either. Sorry bro.


You will like your spotter. They are great spotting nails, screws and running flat angles.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> You will like your spotter. They are great spotting nails, screws and running flat angles.


 running flat angles? What do ya mean? i Don't have a nail spotter ..so..?:blink:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

After you put on the Straight Flex No Coat or whatever kind of tape you use on your flat angles. When they are dry, just run the spotter down each side close to the corner. Puts on just the right amount of mud and doesn't make your angle crooked. You can get them a bit crooked if you aren't careful with a six inch kinife. The spotter makes them so easy to run if you taped them nice and straight.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I would be interested in the wheel kit. I love my nail spotter, I'm sure it will add a few years to the life of my wrists


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*nail spotters*

Been running the tape-tech for decades with skids..just a q-tip of any oil will help slide fasster!! maybe a quick spray of lube as well!!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

FWCoxDrywallServices said:


> Just read rules sorry


please send me a 2in spotter plz....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

spacklinfool said:


> please send me a 2in spotter plz....


lol! Why do you want a 2"?


----------

